# Genus Plesiopelma



## F. J. A. (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi,

i don't think that there are many species of this genus in the hobby, but it would be really nice to see some pics if anybody has...

Adult female of the most common species in captivity, _Plesiopelma longisternale_:


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jul 10, 2005)

*Plesiopelma...*

WOW!! I never heard of this species yet. Good looking, to say the least.
What do you know about these? Very curious here...  :?


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 4, 2009)

Plesiopelma longisternale female







Adult male


----------



## Philth (May 22, 2011)

_Plesiopelma_ sp. "Bolivia"






I acquired these spiders from an import in November 2008, and they were about 1/4". Two and a half years later, they are about a half inch.  Slowest growing genus EVER. I hope to breed them one day if I live long enough.
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski (May 22, 2011)

Hahahaha
I thought mine was the only one.
Mine has grown about 1/4" in the last 2 years.
Do you know what size these guys reach?


----------



## Philth (May 22, 2011)

fartkowski said:


> Hahahaha
> I thought mine was the only one.
> Mine has grown about 1/4" in the last 2 years.
> Do you know what size these guys reach?


Hopefully they are full grown at 1 inch, but im doubtful haha.  My guess is 4-5 inches, but thats a guess based on nothing.

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 24, 2011)

hahaha!!! good luck Tom, you made me have the laugh of the day with your comment ''if I live long enough'' ha ha!

cheers,
Pato


----------



## Philth (Mar 3, 2013)

_Plesiopelma_ sp. "Bolivia"  finally starting to see some color on these..... 4.5 years later






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Balvala (Mar 3, 2013)

That's actually pretty amusing, Tom. What's the size progress on it now, would you happen to know?


----------



## Philth (Mar 3, 2013)

Balvala said:


> That's actually pretty amusing, Tom. What's the size progress on it now, would you happen to know?


Its about one inch now, maybe a tad over.

later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Nov 6, 2013)

_Plesiopelma_ sp. "Bolivia"


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wormwood____ (Jun 20, 2015)

any updates? has anyone figured out the adult size? just from the look of it, it looks like it might be a dwarf spider...looks kinda cyriocosmousy with a dash of pseudhapalopus.........y


----------



## Philth (Oct 4, 2015)

_Plesiopelma _sp. "Bolivia"


_Plesiopelma longisternale_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BaphometDL50 (Apr 23, 2016)

0.1.0 Plesiopelma Longisternale
0.1.0 Plesiopelma Longisternale (sub-adulta) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr
0.1.0 Plesiopelma Longisternale (sub-adulta) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 25, 2016)

0.1 Plesiopelma sp. bolivia

View media item 35374

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 7, 2016)

_0.1 Plesiopelma sp. bolivia

_
Adult female. 
View media item 35600


----------

